# Oat vs. rice flour



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to make the super easy peanut butter cookies for Dakota. The dog that lives next door can't have wheat but can have oatmeal and rice. I would like to try to make the cookies with oat or rice flour and don't know which would be better... my first thought was oat flour... but idk. Any opinions?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF uses rice flour when she makes treats
for our dog. she also uses natural p-nut butter
because it doesn't have sugar in it.



GSDSunshine said:


> I want to make the super easy peanut butter cookies for Dakota. The dog that lives next door can't have wheat but can have oatmeal and rice. I would like to try to make the cookies with oat or rice flour and don't know which would be better... my first thought was oat flour... but idk. Any opinions?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I just made a batch yesterday.....I don't add wheat or corn and generally try to be gluten free......brown rice flour is great, oat flour works just as well (jury is out if this is gluten free), or combine them if you like. I also use chick pea flour and coconut flour....you just may need to add more depending on what you use....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe whatever one is processed less?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

There are tons of different flours out there now. Check out the natural/organic section at your grocery store. I will agree with ghgreham about how rice flour cookies are crumbly. I wouldn't use all rice flour in a cookie recipe, but maybe do a 50:50 mix with another type of flour.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I have Celiac disease (complete gluten intolerance) and therefore am somewhat well versed in wheat-free foods. 

Keep in mind that oats are usually grown alongside wheat and therefore, unless they specifically state "gluten free" on the label, will more likely than not be cross contaminated. I cannot have oats/oatmeal for that reason, or I'll get sick. To be 100% safe, go with the rice flour.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1 cup of Peanut Butter
2 Large Eggs
2 Table spoons honey
1/4 cup whole fat plain yogurt
3 cups of EITHER: 
Buckwheat Flour (gluten/wheat free!)
Chickpea Flour (gluten/wheat free!)
Chia Flour (a bit nutty and gluten/wheat free!)
Organic Oat Flour (wheat free!)
Rye Flour (Gluten/Wheat free!

Or use a mixture of the above =) find them at bulk barn so you don't have to resort to buying an entire bag.


Also this website has a list of Gluten and Wheat free flours =) clicky here


----------



## ned.alford (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice information! thanks for sharing..


----------



## SniderEve (Aug 29, 2012)

I think oat flour is better for intestine. Plus, it's better in terms of calories impact. That's just my 2 cents though


----------

